
A Boeing 737 Max Test Flight Had Its Ups and Downs - rootusrootus
https://www.wired.com/story/boeing-737-max-test-flight-ups-and-downs
======
WarDores
Awful taste on the part of Wired to work in a pun on an article referencing
two tragedies that ended in the loss of 346 lives.

